# Zusätzliche Tasten für Tastatur



## Morvkeem (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo!


Ich habe eine Frage/ein Problem: Ich habe mir heute also eine neue Tastatur zugelegt (Sidewinder X6 von Microsoft) die so schöne nette Macrotasten hat. nun muss ich diese Tasten zum Verwenden mit irgendwas belegen und diese Ingame verwenden zu können.

Ich dachte hierbei daran das, wenn ich einen Beliebigen Controller (von z.B.: PS 2) anschließe ich in den Spielen bei Tastenbelegung z.B. "Joy 1" habe. 

Jetzt hat meine neue Tastatur mehr Macrotasten als andere Tasten zum belegen, daher suche ich nach einer möglichkeit (oder evtl. einem Programm) welches mir diese Tasten als zusätzliche Tasten belegbar macht. 
Ich höffe ihr habt verstanden was ich von euch wil. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus 




btw. Google & SuFu spucken nichts brauchbares aus.


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn du Macro Tasten hast, müsstest du das im Normalfall im Treiber der Tastatur einstellen können, denn von alleine weiss
die Tastatur ja nicht, was sie machen soll, wenn du auf die Tastate drückst, also entweder schauen, ob ne CD mit Treiber dabei war,
sonst nach dem Treiber im Netz suchen.

Greetz Asa


----------



## Morvkeem (21. Juni 2011)

Ja das weiss ich, ich habe auch schon den Treiber Installiert und weiss auch wo und wie ich die Macrotasten belege.

Aber ich möchte sie ja nicht mit Sachen wie "h" belegen um das dann im Spiel zu verwenden, ich möchte das die Tasten vom PC/Spiel als Extra Taste erkannt wird. Also als eine Art Controller-taste. 

Zum Beispiel "S1" für Macrotaste 1.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du die Makrotasten als eigenständige und zusätzliche Tasten haben.
Allerdings ist das mMn nicht der Sinn von Makro Tasten.
Ebensowenig, wie eine Makrotaste mit "h" zu belegen.
Strg+h wäre zb was anderes. Somit musst du statt die beiden Tasten zu drücken nur die Makrotaste drücken.


----------



## Morvkeem (21. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du die Makrotasten als eigenständige und zusätzliche Tasten haben.*
> Allerdings ist das mMn nicht der Sinn von Makro Tasten.
> Ebensowenig, wie eine Makrotaste mit "h" zu belegen.
> Strg+h wäre zb was anderes. Somit musst du statt die beiden Tasten zu drücken nur die Makrotaste drücken.



Eben genau das möche ich haben 

und ob Sinn oder Unsinn, naja darüber lässt sich Streiten


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

Jap, Macro Tasten sind eigentlich nur dazu da längere Tastenbefehle auf eine Taste abzukürzen, sie als extra Taste zu verwenden wird kaum möglich sein, vermute ich mal.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2011)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Eben genau das möche ich haben
> 
> und ob Sinn oder Unsinn, naja darüber lässt sich Streiten


Nur wie definierst du diese Tasten dann, das versteh ich nicht so ganz?
Weil ein Spiel erkennt die Tasten einer normalen Tastatur. Wenn du aber zb eine Fähigkeit hast, aber keine
Taste mehr frei, nimmst du halt eine Kombi, und diese Kombi legst du dann auf eine der Makrotasten.
Ich kenn mich da nicht besonders aus, aber afaik würden diese eigenständigen und zusätzlichen Tasten nichts bringen, 
weil es doch kein Spiel etc erkennen würde?


----------



## Morvkeem (21. Juni 2011)

Wie man diese Taste dann definiert ? Nun das wollte ich von euch wissen 

Und warum solllte ein Spiel diese Tasten nicht erkennen? Es registriert doch lediglich das eine Taste gedrückt wurde, dann fragt es nach welche das war und der Treiber sagt dem Spiel dann: "Dat war die Taste XY" (So in etwa  )


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

ne eben nicht, es gibt reichlich spiele die nichtmal maus 4 und maus 5 erkennen. soweit ich weißt ist es außerdem festgelegt welche tastensignale eine tastur senden kann, da können nicht auf einmal 30 neue ausgedachte auftauchen. was du willst geht nicht.

wenn das spiel tastenkombies wie alt+q unterstützt, leg auf die makro tasten einfach nochmal das alphabet mit alt oder strg+alt+x


----------



## xdave78 (21. Juni 2011)

Hö? Also afaik kann man keine NEUEN Tasten erfinden. Im Prinzip liegt hinter den Tasten" ja jeweils ein ASCII Code wodurch das Zeichen ind Maschinensprache gebracht wird. Du kannst jetzt nicht einfach hergehen und selber neue Codes erfinden...weil der PC die gar nicht verstünde. Zudem hab ich das gleiche Verständnisproblem wie "Grüne Brille" -wie tF willst Du denn in nem Spiel ne Tasta mappen, die Du grade selber erfunden hast? 

Allerdings ANDERSRUM funktioniert das..also auf einem Controller (sagen wir Gamepad) die Tasten "h" oder "STRG" zB zu legen...weil es die eben schon gibt und sowohl das Spiel als auch der PC das weiss...

Wenn Du unbedingt dein Keyboard als "Gamepad" einstellen und nutzen willst wird das mit Sicherheit schon so hgehen wie Du das brauchst...aber ich glaube Du gehst grade den falschen Gedankengang. Wie wär es denn, wenn Du einfach dein Spiel aufmachst und die Keybindings veränderst..also mal als Bsp:
rechts. pfeil rechts
links: pfeil links
Gas geben: Num 1
Bremsen: Num 2

und anschliessend diese Belegung auf deinen X6 Keyboard Treiber bzw Manager oder wie es bei dem Ding halt so heisst überträgst?

Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal mitteilen, um welches Game es sich handelt und welche Funktion zB Du wie ausführen willst. Ich denke fast dass hier ein Mißverständnis vorliegt.


----------



## Morvkeem (21. Juni 2011)

Okay das mit dem Rennspiel war nur ein Beispiel.

Im Speziellen geht es um das Spiel "Killing Floor" welches eben keine Kombinationen wie "Strg+1" erkennt.



Edith meint: Ich möchte damit vor allem Voice-Commands verwenden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Spiel keine Sachen wie strg+1 erkennt kannst du davon ausgehen, 
dass eine von dir "erfundene" Taste da ganz sicher nicht funktionieren wird.


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Okay das mit dem Rennspiel war nur ein Beispiel.
> 
> Im Speziellen geht es um das Spiel "Killing Floor" welches eben keine Kombinationen wie "Strg+1" erkennt.
> 
> ...




Meinst du jetzt Voice Commands wie "Alle Angreifen" etc. das deinen KI Kollegen sagt was sie machen sollen?

Wenn ja, das sind meistens Kombinationen (z.B. X -> Kommando Übersicht Öffen, C -> Alle Truppen, V -> Angreifen) diese Kombi
kannst du sehr wohl auf die Macro Tasten legen, eine neue Taste die direkt zum letzten springt wirst du aber nicht machen können.


----------



## Morvkeem (21. Juni 2011)

Das triffts eher nicht, da es in Killing Floor keine KI-Kollegen gibt. 

Diese Voice-Commands findet man über C, dann öffnet sich ein Menü in dem man mit dem Mausrad navigiert, und das Mausrad kann ich nicht in meine Macros einbinden


----------



## mristau (22. Juni 2011)

also afaik macht man wenn man nur extra tasten will zum ingame belegen sowas wie "Alt+Strg+Shift+A" auf ne Makrotaste, dann belegst damit im Game ne Funktion. (Einfach Tastenkombinationen die man normal nie drücken würde, weils unhandlich ist)
Aber die Stärke von den Makrotasten ist eigentlich nicht, dass man extra tasten hat, sondern man eine Tastenabfolge auf einzelne Tasten legen kann, z.B. "Alt+A=> 2 => Strg+T" damit würdest mit 1 Tastendruck die jeweils belegten Funktionen aktivieren

Das Menü mit den VoiceCommands sollte eigentlich jeweils auch mit Tastatur gehen, z.B. Nummerntasten, wenns offen ist, oder im Spiel einzeln belegbar.


----------



## Morvkeem (22. Juni 2011)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Okay das mit dem Rennspiel war nur ein Beispiel.
> *
> Im Speziellen geht es um das Spiel "Killing Floor" welches eben keine Kombinationen wie "Strg+1" erkennt.*
> 
> ...






mristau schrieb:


> *also afaik macht man wenn man nur extra tasten will zum ingame belegen sowas wie "Alt+Strg+Shift+A" auf ne Makrotaste, dann belegst damit im Game ne Funktion. *(Einfach Tastenkombinationen die man normal nie drücken würde, weils unhandlich ist)
> Aber die Stärke von den Makrotasten ist eigentlich nicht, dass man extra tasten hat, sondern man eine Tastenabfolge auf einzelne Tasten legen kann, z.B. "Alt+A=> 2 => Strg+T" damit würdest mit 1 Tastendruck die jeweils belegten Funktionen aktivieren
> 
> Das Menü mit den VoiceCommands sollte eigentlich jeweils auch mit Tastatur gehen, z.B. Nummerntasten, wenns offen ist, oder im Spiel einzeln belegbar.





Wie schon gesagt, Killing Floor erkennt keine Kombinationen mit "Strg+ ...." und "Alt+ ..."


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juni 2011)

benutzt du die rechts eite der tastatur? zuoip usw?


----------



## Morvkeem (22. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich eher nicht, aber ich habe zumindest übergangsweise die 6-ß auf die Macrotasten gelegt. Das funktioniert prima wäre aber nicht für andere Spiele geeignet (aber bei denen gehen dann hoffentlich Kombinationen  )


----------



## xdave78 (22. Juni 2011)

Man gut, dass ich ein G13 habe, da kann ich so ziemlich alles drauflegen..sogar Mausbefehle^^


----------

